# RAF Upper Heyford - April, 2012



## daimo_45 (Apr 29, 2012)

After getting busted on an unofficial visit we decided to arrange a permission visit with an ex-worker at the base. We managed to wangle a full day tour and still only saw around 30% of the base. 

The base is dissected by a road with the flightpath on one side and the residential/services side on the other. If anyone is thinking of taking an unofficial visit, you have no chance if getting into anything on the flightpath side as every hanger or building is padlocked, being used by the police (saw them), special forces or is being used by a business (document storage, etc...).

The residential side is accessible but if you've been to Butlins, you're familiar with the accommodation and really is no point as it's overlooked by the residents who live in the base houses (strange ghost town setup going on/depressing).

Half the buildings we went into had no power so I was exploring more than taking pics (no time/hate flash photography) but you should still get an idea of the enormity and awesomeness of this 12,000 acre site!

Big thanks to Terry and Don! 

RAF Upper Heyford was a Royal Air Force station located 5 miles (8 km) north-west of Bicester near the village of Upper Heyford, Oxfordshire, England. The base was brought into use for flying in July 1918 by the Royal Flying Corps. During World War II it was used by many units of the RAF, mainly as a training facility. In September 1939 it was the home of No. 70 Wing RAF with Nos 18 and 57 Squadrons, part of No. 2 Group RAF. From March 1946 until June 1950 it was the home of No.1 Parachute Training School RAF.




IMG_2397 (1) by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Hangers by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Control Tower by Daimo_45, on Flickr



IMG_2640 by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Command Center by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Command Center by Daimo_45, on Flickr



IMG_2476 by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Exhauster by Daimo_45, on Flickr



IMG_2440 by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Chiller by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Telephone by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Hanger by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Hanger by Daimo_45, on Flickr



IMG_2634 (1) by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Telephones by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Observation post by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Blast door by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Watch tower by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Hanger by Daimo_45, on Flickr



IMG_2619 by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Ventilation by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Buttons by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Decontamination shower by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Decontamination bin by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Engine test cell by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Pipes by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Telephone by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Comms panel by Daimo_45, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

'insure'


----------



## daimo_45 (Apr 29, 2012)

omj624p said:


> 'insure'



Huh......?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Should be 'ensure' (on the door)


----------



## daimo_45 (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh yes, brilliant! That was the chiller in the burger bar situated in a hardened bunker with mini command center complete with decontamination showers and dorms. The overhead menu was still intact; hot dogs, burgers and fries for less than 25 cents! The burger bar was tiled like a mortuary and was pretty creepy in the dark!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Got to say I'd love a permission explore round there too.


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 29, 2012)

Cracking photos, how did you get that Gray industrial look? Adds a real feel to the place.
GF


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 30, 2012)

this is very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice shots though I'd rather see them with out HDR. After seeing the number of reports from this place that have been arranged visits I would have that you would have gone down that route first rather than try to brake into a site then get premission after. Seems to me it is better to ask first then think of another way.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice pics here!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hell of a size base,brilliant photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (Apr 30, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Nice shots though I'd rather see them with out HDR. After seeing the number of reports from this place that have been arranged visits I would have that you would have gone down that route first rather than try to brake into a site then get premission after. Seems to me it is better to ask first then think of another way.



Bits of Heyford on the communal side are stupidly easy to get into but most is sealed tight, you can ask to see pretty much anywhere on the tours though both the airfield side and communal side.


----------



## daimo_45 (Apr 30, 2012)

We only tried unauthorised access to the communal side as it was an unplanned visit between Bicester and Water Eaton Silo. Yes, the communal side can be toured but it is being used most days by the cops for Olympics training.


----------



## frankhurley (May 1, 2012)

Amazing place and Great pictures !


----------



## KingRat (May 1, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> We only tried unauthorised access to the communal side as it was an unplanned visit between Bicester and Water Eaton Silo. Yes, the communal side can be toured but it is *being used most days by the cops for Olympics training*.



Was this know to you before or after being busted!?


----------

